# There's One Born Every Minute!



## stevens397 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got a new posting alert from Redweek.  Someone has posted a 2 BR at Kierland (no season mentioned) for $39,000!  Now I love Kierland, but $5,000 above developer pricing for a resale is nuts.

I'm guessing that Platinum is temporarily sold out.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Stefa (Jan 18, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that Platinum is temporarily sold out.  Any other ideas?



Maybe this guy is applying for a job as a timeshare salesman and he wants to be able to put on his resume that he sold a resale above developer cost.  

I don't know what some of these sellers are thinking.  I understand the desire to get as much $$ as you can, but you'd think sellers would at least take into account the other listings on the same site.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 18, 2006)

They're just believing what they were told when they bought it from the salesman (weasel).


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 18, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> Just got a new posting alert from Redweek.  Someone has posted a 2 BR at Kierland (no season mentioned) for $39,000!  Now I love Kierland, but $5,000 above developer pricing for a resale is nuts.
> 
> I'm guessing that Platinum is temporarily sold out.  Any other ideas?



Oh yeah, and I heard you have to _pay him _ some Starpoints as an incentive to sell


----------

